# 11' 2-5 ccp



## rldutton (Apr 23, 2009)

Tommy,

Thanks for the fast shipment of the 2, 11' 2-5. I already had 2 that are a couple of years old and they are holding up great. I really like the new handle material. My wife and I fish 4 rods spiked and these rods will cast 4 oz very close to the distance I get out of my Century FMA which costs 3 times more. This 11' rod to me is the perfect pompano rod with great bite detection. I love the small diameter and very light weight. 
Great Rod.

Roy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Roy. Sounds like you had a great fishing vacation!!!

Tommy


----------



## Fall fish (May 4, 2015)

What's the new handle material?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

FF,

Still shrink tube but a different feel-texture-quality.

Tommy


----------



## Fall fish (May 4, 2015)

Tommy said:


> FF,
> 
> Still shrink tube but a different feel-texture-quality.
> 
> Tommy


Thanks.


----------

